# Coop



## leawilliams10 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm free ranging my birds and want to know what coop size I have to have for them. I have 11 full size chickens and 2 guineas and 4 ducks. The ducks don't go in the current chick coop I have. I don't need anything fancy, just somewhere for them to go at night and lay eggs. Thank you.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Since your free ranging, it is suggested to have at least 2sq ft per chicken, the ducks will use the floor and the guineas will need roosts. I would build larger than you actually need so you can add to your flock if you wanted.


----------



## leawilliams10 (Apr 14, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Since your free ranging, it is suggested to have at least 2sq ft per chicken, the ducks will use the floor and the guineas will need roosts. I would build larger than you actually need so you can add to your flock if you wanted.


Thank you. We are getting a coop this weekend and I'm so excited.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

when you get your coop maybe you could post some pics for us ?


----------



## leawilliams10 (Apr 14, 2013)

rob said:


> when you get your coop maybe you could post some pics for us ?


I will definitely post pictures. Hopefully nothing comes up this weekend to stop us from getting it.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*ACCORDING to WHAT I've read and what my experienced neighbor has told me.....*
The Guineas will likely NOT use a Coop...and will ALSO _very likely_ LEAVE for "Parts-Unknown".
The Ducks and Chickens MIGHT "get-along" with each other....but _UNLIKELY _to feel "comfortable" together in the SAME Coop.
-----BUT....I have NO "personal experience" in this matter.
*GOOD LUCK ! *( maybe YOU can TEACH the rest of us. )
-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *I've _thought _that I'd enjoy some Guineas AND a couple of *Muskovy Ducks....*but _INDICATIONS ARE...._
that NEITHER would be likely to "STAY HOME".


----------



## leawilliams10 (Apr 14, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> ACCORDING to WHAT I've read and what my experienced neighbor has told me.....
> The Guineas will likely NOT use a Coop...and will ALSO very likely LEAVE for "Parts-Unknown".
> The Ducks and Chickens MIGHT "get-along" with each other....but UNLIKELY to feel "comfortable" together in the SAME Coop.
> -----BUT....I have NO "personal experience" in this matter.
> ...


My ducks and chickens get along great. They even lay together. But at night the ducks lay under my current coop an the chickens go in at night.


----------

